# CAPE FEAR TRIAL



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

*Cape Fear Trial*

OPEN CALLBACKS AFTER THE 1ST SERIES:

1,2,3,4,5,7,9,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,20,23,24,25,27,28,30,31,32,
33,34,35,36,37,38,39,42,43,45,46,47,51,52,54,55,56,57,60,61,63,64,66

TOTAL OF 46



AMATEUR CALLBACKS AFTER THE 1ST SERIES:

1,3,4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,
25,26,31,32,33,34,36,37,39,40,41,42,43

TOTAL OF 34

Derby had one more dog to run in the 3rd series and going to a 4th series tomorrow...sorry dont have any callbacks
________
Yamaha Cs2X Specifications


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Any derby results yet?

Thanks


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Qualifying callbacks after 1st series
1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 

22, 23, 25, 26, 27, 29, 31, 33. 

sorry no derby results.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby: the only results I have is that Clint Joyner won the Derby and Bill Hillman got 2nd...sorry I dont have any other placements

Open callbacks to the water blind:

3,4,9,12,13,15,17,23,24,25,28,30,32,34,35,36,38,39,43,45,46,51,56,61,64,66

TOTAL 26

Waterblind did not finish today, still had about 11 to run tomorrow morning.....tough waterblind only 6 out 15 had completed it so far!!


AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES:

1,3,5,6,8,11,13,16,19,21,25,32,40

13 TOTAL

In the Amateur they did not finish the last series, don't know how many they had left...but heard that only 3 dogs had completed the test so far.....
________
Oxygen Vaporizer


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the derby news.


----------



## crowncreek (Jan 6, 2006)

Q call backs for the 2nd
2,3,6,7,10,11,13,15,18,20,22,23,25,26,27,29,31

Q call backs for the 3rd
2,6,7,18,23,27,29,31

Althought dog number 29 was call back when he got to the line in the 4th the judges then informed him they had made a mistake and did not call him back. Even though 29 was on the offical call back sheet and had the judges initials on the call back sheet.


----------



## David Baty (Nov 1, 2003)

Congratulations to Clint Joyner and Sister. That gives them 58 derby points and #2 derby dog for the year. Been a good run for them!!!!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

AFC--Now FC also--Small Craft Advisory won the Open! He also took the second in the Am!! Way to go, Gary and Rough!!


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Whew! Gary and Rough are on a roll, gonna make a prediction NAFC one of these days.


----------



## MAJohnson (Dec 2, 2004)

WOW!! That's is GREAT news for Rough! He sure knows how to get those titles in style! He had his first open win for a while, this has been a long time coming! Almost a double header too, nice job!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

David Baty said:


> Congratulations to Clint Joyner and Sister. That gives them 58 derby points and #2 derby dog for the year. Been a good run for them!!!!


Clint seems to bring the best out of every dog he gets his hands on. Congratulations to him.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

*CB*

The derby judges gave the placements to the marshal and ran off in a hurry. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

My dog went out in the 3rd on his own but, I watched the rest!!!
My list of people to not run under got longer!

CB


----------



## crowncreek (Jan 6, 2006)

Chad I can say this being my first Q, I got to start a list of my own now. Nice meeting you and the others this weekkend. Good luck in Mexico.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason Baker got 3rd, don't know which dog, but supposedly ran a very nice trial.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Chad, Do you know the full derby results? Thanks, Mike


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Gary , Liz & the new FC-AFC Rough!!!! that is great! Also to Clint & Kay Joyner way to go with Sister!!! Katie G.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> AFC--Now FC also--Small Craft Advisory won the Open! He also took the second in the Am!! Way to go, Gary and Rough!!


Ditto........


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st- Rough - Gary Unger - that was his FC and also qualified for the Amt Natl
2nd- Doc- Bill Goldstein
3rd - Whoa Nellie - Ken Neil- that was her 100th All-Age point- WOW.... for a dog we only wanted to get on the derby list ...thats not bad!!
4th- Shad - Alan Pleasant
RJ- Dash- Anne Marshall



Amatuer Results

1st- Bob Willow- Talon ...I think?
2nd- Rough- Gary Unger...Congrats on a great weekend!!!
3rd- Clint Joyner- sorry dont know which one Man or Girlie
4th- Mary Jarvis
RJ- Clint Joyner

Sorry took so long to post...but couldnt get on RTF until now
________
Cannabis Collective


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st- Rough - Gary Unger - that was his FC and also qualified for the Amt Natl
> 2nd- Doc- Bill Goldstein
> ...


Great job Ken & Nellie!!! Is there a list of 100+ AA dogs somewhere??


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Kristie...I don't know of any list of 100+ AA point dogs....just kinda a cool goal to reach!! Maybe someone else out there knows if there is a list?
________
HERBAL GRINDER


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations Ken and Brenda, Nellie is a once in a lifetime dog (I'm still waiting on mine to come along). Way to go Bill G. and Doc too.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Brenda and Ken on the big accomplishment and to the other guys.
Q and Derby results from what I remember. Sorry if some any mistakes.

Q:
1st Lee Watson
2nd Patti Jordan
3rd Carolyn McCresh
4th Jason Black
RJ: Ed Gipson
Not sure of JAMS

Derby:
1st Clint Joyner
2nd Bill Hillman
3rd Jason Baker


----------



## Paul Yates (Mar 3, 2005)

congrats Jason, Hey I think I am going to have a litter out of a MH QAA bitch of mine that is out of FC AFC Cornerstone Wizard of Oz & FC AFC Powerstokn Sally & either Viking or Banner. I told you if I bred the Dolly and Gates breeding again I let you know but I am not going to do it this year maybe next year.


----------

